# Tried something new today



## Kenbo (Feb 25, 2016)

Well I wanted to try something new so I gave wood burning a try. This is my first attempt so I thought it came out pretty well. With a little more practise, I might even get a half decent picture burned.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2016)

Very cool, Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2016)

Dam it Ken, is there anything you can't do?!?!?!? Way cool! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 25, 2016)

That is super cool for a first @Kenbo . What are you using?


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dam it Ken, is there anything you can't do?!?!?!? Way cool! Tony


Don't be frustrated, there is at least one thing our Canadian Superman can't do...

He can't leave a messy shop. In fact, I'm so confident he can't leave a messy shop that I'll dare him to do so and even make a wager on it. 

I'll make a $20 donation to WB if, after his next day working on his mini-me-jeep he leaves his tools and sawdust out for the pictures and then takes and posts pictures with all still out for the subsequent two days. Of course, we'll need some newspapers in the shots to prove he's not duping us. Anyone else care to up the ante?


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 25, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> That is super cool for a first @Kenbo . What are you using?



I have a Razertip SK and a Razertip SS-D10 wood burner. For this one, I used a skew tip, a writing tip and a couple of shaders. I really enjoyed doing this one and I'm looking forward to burning another one soon. Definitely a lot of fun and something that I can work at inside while sitting at my desk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> Don't be frustrated, there is at least one thing our Canadian Superman can't do...
> 
> He can't leave a messy shop. In fact, I'm so confident he can't leave a messy shop that I'll dare him to do so and even make a wager on it.
> 
> I'll make a $20 donation to WB if, after his next day working on his mini-me-jeep he leaves his tools and sawdust out for the pictures and then takes and posts pictures with all still out for the subsequent two days. Of course, we'll need some newspapers in the shots to prove he's not duping us. Anyone else care to up the ante?




I could easily leave my shop in a mess..........................oh wait!!! 2 days?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!? Maybe 2 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 25, 2016)

Of course, if it meant a donation to WB, then I'd gladly leave the shop messy. Any other takers?


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 26, 2016)

Think we have a "ringer" artist in our midst. That picture is fabulous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 26, 2016)

Awesome! I got a Colwood but I just doodle with it. Wish I was that good! It's a hell of a lot harder than it looks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2016)

My kids keep telling me I should get a decent burner for the shop. I think they want to use it and don't like the cheapie I sign my bowls with. That is one heck of a piece of art Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 27, 2016)

@Kenbo That is a fine work of art. I look at the extreme detail in all the projects that you create and am simply amazed that one may can be the master of so many skills. Well done , well done for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

